# Replace auger belt



## Paxson (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a Murray snowblower model #627808x84A and need to replace the auger drive belt. It looks like I need to take off the front end of the blower to do this. Any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes you do but is very easy, it should just be 4 bolts 2 of the bolts you just need to loosen or at least on my Bolens thats all you do and the bucket will come off and then just put the new belt on with the bucket and your done


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's the manual for the model #627808x84A from the Murray site. It describes how to replace the auger belt, and it mentions taking a bottom cover off.
http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/default.aspx?filename=UekntKULnfBhU7y


----------

